# Engine swap!



## Nismo_Nick (Jul 29, 2012)

I have a Z31 (1984) 300zx N/A. Im going to do an engine swap, but what do you think i should get. VG30DETT (Z32, JDM built) or RB25DET (skyline JDM built) 

what do you think??


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I think it's going to be expensive no matter what route you choose!


----------



## Nismo_Nick (Jul 29, 2012)

i looked into the Z32 Vg30, i get the engine with everything included plus the transmission for around $1800. I haven't looked into the skyline yet. but i want to take whichever engine will be faster.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Fastest car for the money will be had by putting a turbo on your NA engine. You don't need a VG30ET, just boost the NA. Its been done plenty of times. 

Both engines have been done, but I'm not sure that the TT setup will fit.


----------



## Nismo_Nick (Jul 29, 2012)

i wanted to do that originally, but where can i find a turbo manifold? down pipe? all that shit. i can't find it for the Z31 anywhere


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Z31performance.com

Check the for sale section. Turbo stuff comes up pretty often. Lots of information available as well.


----------

